# River Side View, Cambs - May 2016



## jsp77 (May 13, 2016)

Having a little drive around to see what I could find I came across this large Victorian riverside 4 bedroom house, This has been converted at some point into 2 dwellings one ground floor and one upper floor. This has clearly seen better days. There are some lovely views to be seen from the windows of the river. Had a quick search but have not found anything as yet. In nearly every room there was pigeons nesting, they got me going a few times. 

*On with the Photos*


1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


3 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


4 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


5 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


6 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


8 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


9 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


10 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

They must have used this winch to winch boats from the water and some point.


11 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2016)

Them pigeons can scare the crap out of you clattering out, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (May 13, 2016)

Amazed how this is still derelict. It's in an absolute prime location and worth a rollover lottery win. Nice pictures there, captured it a treat.


----------



## jsp77 (May 14, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Amazed how this is still derelict. It's in an absolute prime location and worth a rollover lottery win. Nice pictures there, captured it a treat.



Cheers Bones_out and yes I believe this is to be developed at some point soon.



smiler said:


> Them pigeons can scare the crap out of you clattering out, Nicely Done, Thanks



I had to duck to avoid one, still its all part of the fun i guess. Thanks smiler.


----------



## DaleDave (May 14, 2016)

Looks like a great place to redevelop.
Nice photos - good find.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 14, 2016)

That's a nice find. In what estate agents would say "In a prime location", next to the river. Someone has stolen the floorboards from the living room. Apart from that and a few other bits and pieces to repair this house is worth a renovate.


----------



## Bones out (May 14, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice find. In what estate agents would say "In a prime location", next to the river. Someone has stolen the floorboards from the living room. Apart from that and a few other bits and pieces to repair this house is worth a renovate.



Amazing what estate agents can do with a camera, they certainly won't be stealing any of jsp77's.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful house in a prime spot I can see lots of 000000,s on final price! Really good shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 15, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Someone has stolen the floorboards from the living room. Apart from that and a few other bits and pieces to repair this house is worth a renovate.



As one can see from the condition of the joists which are rotten and full of worm, the boards were equally damaged and removed in a long ago attempt to renovate the dwelling. They were burnt to prevent the worm contaminating other woodwork. Sadly this property suffers, like many other riverside Victorian buildings, from rather wet foundations. Sadly from the evidence shown in the photographs, it has gone down hill rather rapidly since I was last in the area.


----------



## jsp77 (May 16, 2016)

After a search I have found out a little more, the boat yard closed in 2006 and the other buildings demolished in 2011.
The photo must be shortly after closure.


https://flic.kr/p/H7zDGe https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

There is a redevelopment plan in place to build "high quality" flats and townhouses, each with a boat mooring. The first homes becoming available in the spring or early summer of 2017.


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2016)

that's rather nice


----------



## Rubex (May 18, 2016)

Great report and pics jsp77, I see the pigeons haven't moved out yet lol


----------



## sparky68 (Jun 1, 2016)

I get the feeling this is near to me! Thanks for posting, great photos


----------

